# 4-H Rentals?



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, I have no idea if this is right place for this but...
We have 2 Nigerian Dwarf doelings we aren't breeding and I heard somewhere that you can rent out animals to 4-H kids who want to show but don't have animals. How should I go about this? I would love to do this so they could have a purpose but I don't know how.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe try the County Extension Agent where you live?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, people do that- it is called leasing. You should contact the extension agent who can tell you which 4H clubs have kids who show goats. I leased a wether this year to my neighbor who has always wanted to show, but couldn't afford it. She is having a blast. It is good for me too because the buyer for this goat backed out on the sale the day before tagging day- which is the date a 4her must own their animal, so I couldn't sell him.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, great! Thanks guys.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What I did was kids talked to us at the fair and we set things up.

I had a contract with them and they had to come to my place so many hours a month (Extension office set the hours they would accept). They had to be there and do all that I did. Clean stall,s trim the goats that they were leasing feet, comb them out of their fiber, feed them, give shot and so one. they also had to pay a fee per goat. 

I have them sign a contract and it starts about September and goes all the way through until the end of August. They have to get their own feed pans, for show, water buckets and all. They have to supply really everything but the goat. (If I have extra I do let them use it, but they seem to take care of "Their" things better then my things.


----------

